# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ >  Ո՞րն է ձեզ համար իդեալական հանգիստը

## Ուլուանա

Հետաքրքիր է, թե մեզնից ով ինչ է հասկանում հանգիստ ասելով։ Հարաբերական դադարի վիճա՞կ՝ ֆիզիկական, մտավոր (օրինակ՝ փռվել մահճակալին, խոտերի մեջ կամ այլ հարմարավետ տեղ, անջատվել, գուցե նաև քնել), թե՞ ակտիվ, բայց հետաքրքիր ու հաճելի որևէ գործողություն կամ գործընթաց, որն ընդունված է անվանել ակտիվ հանգիստ (ճամփորդել, սար բարձրանալ, ծովում լող տալ, ֆուտբոլ խաղալ և այլն)։ 

Ի՞նչ է պետք ձեզ լիարժեք հանգստանալու, լիցքաթափվելու համար։ Ինչպե՞ս եք պատկերացնում այն իդեալական վիճակը, վայրը, պայմանները, ընկերակցությունը և այլն, որոնց դեպքում կզգաք, որ իսկապես հանգստանում եք կամ հանգստացել եք։ 
Հանգստանու՞մ եք արդյոք հանգստանալու (արձակուրդ) կամ քաղաքից դուրս էքսկուրսիա գնալուց, թե՞ վերադառնում եք ավելի հոգնած կամ նույնքան հոգնած, որքան գնացել էիք։ 
Մի խոսքով՝ նկարագրեք ձեզ համար իդեալական հանգիստը։

----------

Chuk (11.02.2013), Ingrid (11.02.2013), John (11.02.2013), Moonwalker (11.02.2013)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

:Drinks: 
Կարծում եմ` հասկացաք  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (11.02.2013), Sagittarius (11.02.2013), Հայկօ (12.02.2013), Ձայնալար (11.02.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ



----------

Alphaone (11.02.2013), ivy (11.02.2013), Mephistopheles (16.02.2013), Ripsim (11.02.2013), Sagittarius (11.02.2013), Yevuk (14.02.2013), Անվերնագիր (11.02.2013), Արէա (11.02.2013), Հայկօ (12.02.2013), Ձայնալար (11.02.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ամեն ինչից մի քիչ-մի քիչ, եթե որևէ բան շատ ա լինում, չեմ հանգստանում: Բայց կարևորը՝ պիտի ուղեղս հոգսերից ազատ լինի:

----------


## ivy

Իդեալական հանգիստն ինձ համար էն է, երբ բացարձակ ազատության մեջ ես: Ընդհանրապես, ես իմ ազատությունն ամենից վեր եմ գնահատում:
Հիմա մենակ Հայաստանում է, որ կարողանում եմ կատարելապես էդ վիճակում լինել: Պլուս դրան՝ շրջապատված եմ լինում հարազատներով, ընկերներով ու լրիվ անջատվում եմ ամեն տեսակի հոգսերից: Եվ ազատ եմ անել էն, ինչ մտքիս փչի, հատկապես, որ էդ ժամանակ Սոնյային լիքը պահող է լինում: 

Էստեղ էլ են լինում կատարյալ հանգստի պահեր, բայց ավելի հազվադեպ ու կարճատև: Դա լինում է էն ժամանակ, երբ միտքս կարողանում եմ լրիվ ազատել ամեն տեսակի շեղող կամ տագնապալի մտքերից ու աշխարհից կտրված՝ ստեղծագործել ինձ համար: Սովորաբար էդ ժամանակ էլ տանը ոչ ոք չի լինում, ու լռություն է տիրում շուրջս: Այ էդ պահերին էլ եմ վերապրում բացարձակ ազատության զգացողությունը: Հոյակապ վիճակ է ու լրիվ հանգստացնող  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (11.02.2013), Chuk (11.02.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (11.02.2013), Դավիթ (11.02.2013)

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. ակումբը փակվում է:*


 :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (14.02.2013), Cassiopeia (11.02.2013), Ingrid (11.02.2013), ivy (11.02.2013), John (11.02.2013), Moonwalker (11.02.2013), murmushka (11.02.2013), One_Way_Ticket (11.02.2013), Sagittarius (11.02.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (11.02.2013), Stranger_Friend (11.02.2013), Valentina (11.02.2013), VisTolog (15.02.2013), Yevuk (14.02.2013), Անվերնագիր (11.02.2013), Գալաթեա (11.02.2013), Հայկօ (12.02.2013), Ձայնալար (11.02.2013), Նաիրուհի (13.02.2013), Ուլուանա (11.02.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Միշտ մտածել եմ կատարյալ հանգիստը հարաբերական ու փուլային է, մի քանի տարի առաջ ինձ համար կատարյալ հանգիստը գործից թռնել ֆրանսերենի պարապմունքների, էնտեղից էլ թռնել տուն՝ բակի երեխաների հետ ֆուտբոլ խաղալու, հիմա, երբ լիքը անքուն գիշերներ եմ անցկացրել համակարգչի առաջ, նշագեղձերս սպանում են, կողքից էլ անընդմեջ աղմուկ է, երազում եմ բացարձակ լռության ու առանց չափազանցնելու մի քանի օր անընդմեջ քնելու մասին, ամռանը, վստահ եմ, ինձ համար կատարյալ հանգիստ կլինի ճամփորդելը ու էդպես շարունակ... ))))))))))

Հ.Գ. Թիքեթի, Դավիթի, Բյուրի ու Հռիփի ներկայացրած բոլոր կետերն էլ ներառյալ...  :Hands Up:

----------

Ingrid (11.02.2013), Դավիթ (11.02.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

Ես չեմ կարողանա լինել կատարյալ հանգստի մեջ: Իմ միտքը ամեն մի վիճակում ինձ հիշեցնել է տալիս մնացած գործերի, անելիքների մասին, սկսում տարբեր ուղղություններով ծրագրեր կազմել: Ամեն մի վիճակում ես մտածում եմ ավելի լավ վիճակների մասին կամ հետաձգված գործերիս մասին: 
Հիմա հասկացա, թե երբ կատարյալ հանգստի մեջ կլինեի. երբ ուղեղս անջատվեր:

----------

ԱնԱիդա (11.02.2013), Ուլուանա (11.02.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Արձակուրդի ժամանակ՝ ծով, ծով, ծով, տաք ավազ, կյանքս կողքիս, ընկերներն էլ եթե եղան՝ /անցյալ տարվա պես/ավելի պայծառ: 
Ամենօրյա կտրվածքով՝ տանը՝ երեկոյան կոմպով լավ կինո կյանքիս հետ, ընկերների հետ բլբլբլ /Ակումբ, ֆբ/:
Դրսում՝ մեղմ երաժշտությամբ տեղ, ընկերներ, շփում:

----------

Sagittarius (11.02.2013), Valentina (11.02.2013), Yevuk (14.02.2013), Անվերնագիր (11.02.2013), Դավիթ (11.02.2013), Ձայնալար (11.02.2013), Մինա (11.02.2013), Նաիրուհի (13.02.2013), Ուլուանա (11.02.2013), Տրիբուն (11.02.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ինձ համար հանգստանալն ընդհանրապես շատ բարդ բան է. ես գրեթե երբեք չեմ կարողանում ուղեղս անջատել, թուլանալ։ Հազվադեպ է հաջողվում լարվածությունը լրիվ թոթափել։ Ու ինչ ինձ հիշում եմ, միշտ էլ էդպիսին եմ եղել՝ դեռ մանկուց, այսինքն՝ ինչ–որ կոնկրետ իրավիճակից, հոգեվիճակից չի դա, ինձնից է։ Էնպես որ իդեալական հանգստի վիճակ դեռ չեմ հիշում, որ ունեցած լինեմ, բայց քիչ թե շատ իմ ուզածին մոտ մի քանի իրավիճակներ կան, որոնց դեպքում ահագին հանգստանում, թուլանում եմ։ Ընդհանուր առմամբ ակտիվ հանգիստն ինձ համար էնքան էլ հանգիստ չի. կարող է շատ հետաքրքիր ու հաճելի լինել, բայց, մեկ է, դա չի տեղավորվում հանգստի մասին իմ պատկերացումների մեջ։ Հանգստի լավագույն վիճակներից են ինձ համար սրանք.

ես պառկած եմ, ու մարմինս մերսում են՝ առնվազն մի կես ժամ  :Love:   :Jpit:  կամ էնքան, մինչև թուլանամ ու քնեմ  :LOL: մենակ նստած կամ պառկած, աչքերս փակ՝ կատարյալ լռություն եմ լսում կամ մեղմ, հանգստացնող երաժշտություն՝ մեդիտացիոն կամ էթնիկ, կամ բնության գրկում՝ լռություն+բնության ձայներ՝ գետակի քչքչոց, ծտերի ծլվլոց, ծովի ձայն և այլնհարազատ մարդկանց՝ ընտանիքի կամ մտերիմ ընկերների հետ ինչ–որ տեղ՝ ամբոխից առանձնացած, հանգիստ զրուցում ենք ոչ առօրեական թեմաներով, որի դեպքում, սակայն, մարդկանց թիվը ցանկալի է, որ տասից չանցնի, միաժամանակ շատ մարդկանց առկայությամբ էլ չեմ կարող հանգստանալ, նույիսկ եթե բոլորն էլ հարազատ մարդիկ լինեներեկոյան, երբ տղաս քնած է, ամուսնուս հետ տանը կինո ենք նայումճոճանակի վրա երկար ճոճվում եմմեկ էլ հանգստանում եմ եղբորս ու ամուսնուս գրկելուց  :Smile: ։

----------

Ingrid (11.02.2013), Ripsim (11.02.2013), Sagittarius (11.02.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (11.02.2013), Valentina (11.02.2013), Անվերնագիր (11.02.2013), Գալաթեա (11.02.2013), Նաիրուհի (13.02.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

Ինձ մոտ ուղեղս հանգստանում է երբ մարմինս է աշխատում: Սիրում եմ սպորտ ու երբեք ինձ չեմ սահմանափակում որևէ նոր սպորտ սովորելուց, բայց վազք /jogging/, անիմաստ հիմար զբաղմունք, որով մարդկանց մեծ մասը հիմնականում ուզում են շրջապատին ինչ-որ բան ապացուցել. խաղային սպորտերով շատ ավելի էֆֆեկտիվ կարելի ա ցելյուլիտ մաշացնել: 
Իդեալական սպորտային հանգստյան օրվա բաղադրատոմսը իմ պատկերացմամբ սենց ա՝ 

Պետք է ապրել Ալպերից առավելագույնը 1-2 ժամ հեռավորության վրա: Նախապատրստությունը սկսվում է դեռ մի օր առաջ երեկոյան ուշ. ավտոներն եք տեղավորում բոլոր սնոուբորդները և դահուկները: Հաջորդ օրը զարթնում եք վաղ առավոտյան ժամը հինգին /սա այն դեպքում, երբ մոտակա ձմեռային հանգստավայրը գտնվում է առավելագույնը մեկ ժամ հեռավորության վրա ու սահագծերի /slope/ ընդհանուր երկարությունը լինի 120 կմից ոչ պակաս/. ավելի շուտ զարթնել պետք չէ՝ էներգիան ձեզ դեռ պետք կգա: Ճանապարհ եք ընկնում ժամը վեցին: 
Եթե մինչև նշանակման վայր հասնելը սուպերմարկետները արդեն բաց են /իսկ ալպյան փոքր քաղաքներում "մայրուղիներից" ոչ հեռու դրանք հիմնականում բավականին շուտ են բացվում/, այնպաման գնում եք սրանից՝ 



ու սրանից 



տերմոսով թեյ տանելու մասին մոռացեք... արագության սիրահարները սարի լանջին թեյի ու տաքության կարիք չունեն: 

Եթե շատ սոված եք ու դեռ չեք նախաճաշել, խորհուրդ է տրվում սրանից՝ 



սննդարար է ու վաճառվում է սուպերմարկետներում /գովազդ ստացվեց  :Jpit: /: Ձեռքբերված զինա-բնամթերքը լցնում եք ռյուկզակը /ոչ շատ մեծ, որը ձեզ հետ կլինի ողջ ժամանակ ու սահելուն չի խանգարի/: 

Մոտ 8-9 կողմերը արդեն մուտքի հերթը անցել եք, առաջին մեծ ճոպանուղիով բարձրացել եք ու պատրաստ եք սկսելու: Քանի որ սա իդեալական օր է, եղանակը նույնպես իդեալական է: Ես սնոուբորդով եմ, հնարավոր է ականջակալները ականջիս: Առաջիններից մեկն ենք լանջերին. սահագծերի ձյունը դեռ կույս է /այ էս ածականը ինչ ճիշտ է նկարագրում  :Jpit: /: Շարժվում ենք արագ. միակ դադարները ճոպանոուղի նստելու համար է: Եթե դուք դահուկներով եք ուրեմն ջուր խմելու մի քանի վայրկյան ավել կունենաք, մինչև ես ճոպանուղուց իջնելուց հետո ձախ ոտքս կկողպեմ սնոուբորդին: Գծերից ոչ մեկ երկու անգամից ավել չենք իջնում: Կապույտ գծերից, որքան հնարավոր է խոսափում ենք: Երբ սահուղիները լցվում են մարդկանցով. անցնում ենք լաջներին /offtrack/՝ խորը ձյան միջով: 

13.00ի կողմերը ամենաբարձր կետում, մի հարմար տեղ նստած /քոթեջեում չէ, դուրսը՝ լանջին, քարին, իշաոտնուկին, ինչ-որ հուշարձան հավանաբար տեղ նաև լինի՝ դրա մոտ/ ուտում ենք որսորդական երշիկը, որը կեսը ընթացքում փոքր-փոքր արդեն կերել ենք: Կարանք տեսարանի մի երկու նկար էլ անենք. բայց կամերայից զգույշ եղեք, ես իմի էկրանը արդեն մի անգամ ջարդել եմ: 

Շարունակ եմ ենք սահել մոտ ևս 2-3 ժամ, մինչև որ չսպառենք ողջ էներգիան: Դադար ենք անում մոտակա քոթեջում: Ես ուտում եմ գյուլաշ սուպ՝ 



Ու խմում եմ գարեջուր՝ 



Վերջին ուժերն ենք հավաքում և սարից իջնում ամենաերկար սահուղիով, որը գնում-հասնում է մինչև ամենաներքևի մուտք /ստեղ արդեն պարզ ա, որ ճոպանուղուց օգտվում ենք միայն մեկ ուղղությամբ՝ դեպի վեր/: Արդեն մի փորք մթնել ա, ու վերջին «սպուսկը» վայելում ենք էլեկտրական լույսերի ուղեկցությամբ: 

Ու այս ամենից հետո, հենց տեղավորվեք տաք ավտոյի մեջ կզգաք, թե ձեր ուղեղը ոնց ա հանգստացել: Բարեբախտաբար ես ավտո քշել չգիտեմ ու ողջ ճամփեն քնելու եմ  :Jpit: :

----------

Alphaone (13.02.2013), Ingrid (11.02.2013), ivy (11.02.2013), John (11.02.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (11.02.2013), Անվերնագիր (11.02.2013), Արէա (12.02.2013), Ձայնալար (11.02.2013), Նաիրուհի (13.02.2013), Ներսես_AM (11.02.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էկա ավելի մանրամասն իդեալական հանգստի մասին պատմելու: Ուրեմն առաջին կարևոր պայմանն ա, որ ուղեղս բռնաբարող որևէ թեմա չլինի (ասենք, կիսատ գործեր ու հաջորդ օրը դեդլայն): Դրանից հետո նոր գալիս ա ամեն ինչից մի քիչ-մի քիչը: 

Ասենք, դա կարա լինի որևէ օտար քաղաք գնալը: Կարևոր պայման ա, որ մենակ լինեմ, բայց որևէ մեկի ուղեկցությունը երբեմն չի խանգարում, հանգամանքներից կախված: Սկսում ես էդ քաղաքը ոտի տակ տալ, հալումաշ լինել: Որ հոգնած սատկում ես, նստում ես մի տեղ սուրճ խմելու, երաժշտությունը միացնում ես ու գրում, հետո էլ անցնում կարդալուն: Տենց որ սատկում ես, բնավ ցանկալի չի, որ հաջորդ օրը նորից գործի կպնես: Հակառակը՝ մի օր էլ պետք ա տանը վերընկնելու համար, որ ասենք մինչև կես օր անկողնուց դուրս չես գալիս, սաղ օրը պիժամայով ես ֆռֆռում, իրիկունը գնում քնելու: 

Էս մի տեսակն էր: Մյուս տեսակն ընկերներով զվռնելն ա, ասենք՝ թեկուզ Երևանում մի քանի կմ քայլել, հետո որևէ փաբում խմել: Ու նորից՝ հաջորդ օրն ադբոյ: 

Կամ՝ իրիկվա կողմ գնում ես կինո, առանց որևէ մեկի, ընտրում ես դեպրեսիվ ֆիլմ: Նայում ես, ազդված գալիս ես տուն ու չես կարում գիշերը քնել: Կա՜յֆ: 

Ինձ համար հանգիստ չի.
1. Ինտերնետ մտնելը (հակառակը՝ դա ամենամեծ հարամչին ա, ոնց եմ հիշում, որ էդ անտեր Սաֆարովն Իռլանդիաս հարամ արեց)
2. Առանց քնելու պառկելը
3. Անկապ սպորտերով ճարպ մաշացնելը

----------

Ingrid (11.02.2013), ivy (11.02.2013)

----------


## ivy

Sagittarius, դու լրիվ գերմանացի ես դարձել  :Jpit:

----------

Sagittarius (11.02.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (11.02.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Sagittarius, դու լրիվ գերմանացի ես դարձել


գրառումս վերընթերցելուց հետո նկատեցի, որ նույնիսկ հանգիստն ա ինձ մոտ բոլոր մանրուքներով պլանավորված, լավ չի  :Jpit:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (11.02.2013)

----------


## ivy

> գրառումս վերընթերցելուց հետո նկատեցի, որ նույնիսկ հանգիստն ա ինձ մոտ բոլոր մանրուքներով պլանավորված, լավ չի


Պլանավորումը կետ առ կետ, հետն էլ ուտելիքը. էն բավարական Leberkäse-ն էլ նենց մի չափերի ես դրել, ոնց որ լրիվ աչքիդ լույսը լինի  :Jpit:

----------

Ingrid (11.02.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Պլանավորումը կետ առ կետ, հետն էլ ուտելիքը. *էն բավարական Leberkäse-ն էլ նենց մի չափերի ես դրել, ոնց որ լրիվ աչքիդ լույսը լինի*


հահա, խի՞, լավն ա  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (11.02.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> գրառումս վերընթերցելուց հետո նկատեցի, որ նույնիսկ հանգիստն ա ինձ մոտ բոլոր մանրուքներով պլանավորված, լավ չի


Հա, լսի, լրիվ կետ առ կետ. մնում էր՝ գրեիր, թե ինչ դեմքի արտահայտություն ու ինչ զգացողություններ ա պետք ունենալ սահելիս  :LOL: ։

----------

Ingrid (11.02.2013), Sagittarius (11.02.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (11.02.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Հա, լսի, լրիվ կետ առ կետ. մնում էր՝ գրեիր, թե ինչ դեմքի արտահայտություն ու ինչ զգացողություններ ա պետք ունենալ սահելիս ։


 :Jpit:  ա դե գրել եք «իդեալական հանգիստ», ես էլ իդեալական նկարագրում եմ= quadratisch, praktisch, gut  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (11.02.2013), Ուլուանա (11.02.2013)

----------


## John

Շատ լավ թեմա է  :Smile:  Նախ՝ ոչ մի դեպքում լիարժեք հանգիստը միայնակ չեմ պատկերացնում՝ առանց այդ էլ տարվա մեծ մասը միայնակ եմ  :LOL:  Երևի ոչ մի անգամ չի հաջողվել լիարժեք հանգստանալ։ Պատճառը երևի հանգիստը կազմակերպելուն ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ մոտեցումն է, ֆինանսների սղությունը ու մի քիչ «ստիպված» կոլեկտիվների հետ հանգիստը՝ այսինքն այնպիսի մարդկանց շրջապատում, որոնցից ոչ բոլորի ներկայությունն է հաճելի + նրանց մեջ կգտնվեն մարդիկ, ովքեր կփորձեն (ու հաճախ կստացվի) գիտակցաբար (ավելի հաճախ անգիտակցաբար) խանգարել լիարժեք հանգստանալուն... 2008ի Ակումբային Դիլիջանն է տպավորվել որպես բացառություն, եզակի դեպքերից է եղել, որ իսկապես հանգստացել եմ ու վերադառնալուց հետո թարմություն եմ զգացել ու հավեսով անցել գործի (էդ դեպքում ընդունելության քննության (նախընտրական քարոզարշավ էի գրել սկզբում...  :LOL:  )): Ու մեկ էլ նախորդ տարվա ամռանը կազմակերպեցինք «Տարածաշրջանի ամենաչպլանավորված արշավը», երբ հստակ որոշել էինք, որ գիշերը անցկացնելու ենք դրսում, անտառում մասնավորապես, բայց նույնիսկ վրան ու քնապարկ չէինք վերցրել հետներս ։D ճիշտ է էդ մի գիշերը մի տարվա նման երկար թվաց, բայց շատ հավես էր, իսկ ամայի անտառում գիշերվա հազարին շատ մոտիկից լսվող խոսակցության ձայներն ու շների հաչոցը ապահովեցին ադրենալինի ահագին մեծ պաշար, որը մինչև հիմա (թե ասա ճա՞րն ինչ  :LOL:  ) հերիքում է))) իսկ իդեալական հանգիստ դեռևս ապագայում է, ճիշտն ասած այնքան էլ լավ չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ինչպիսին այն կլինի, բայց որ կլինի՝ համոզված եմ )

----------

Sagittarius (11.02.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ  :Jpit:  լիարժեք հանգստի կարևոր բաղադրիչներից ա կապի բոլոր միջոցներից հրաժարվելը: ճիշտ ա՝ էս կողմերում բջջային համարյա չեմ օգտագործում, բայց այ Հայաստանում մի հարամչի էլ հեռախոսն ա: հիշում եմ՝ որ ուզում էի հանգստանալ, կամ համարս փոխում էի, կամ անջատում  :Jpit:

----------

Նաիրուհի (13.02.2013), Ուլուանա (11.02.2013)

----------


## Ripsim

Ես ինքս ինձ համար հանգիստը բաժանել եմ երկու խմբի` լիցքավորող և լիցքաթափող պայմանական անուններով :Smile:  
Լիցքաթափման մեջ մտցնում եմ օրինակ՝ պարելը, տարբեր սպորտաձևերը, ընկերական էն հանդիպումները, որոնց ժամանակ լաավ ծիծաղում ես, գժություններ ես անում և այլն։ Իսկ լիցքավորումը պարտադիր իր մեջ ներառում է բնության հետ ներդաշնակություն և ցանկալի է մենակություն (կամ այնպիսի մարդու առկայություն, որը կարող է չխոսալ  :Smile:  )։ Օրինակ` ամռանը առավոտյան շատ վաղ սար բարձրանալը, երբ համ քամին ես զգում, համ արևը , համ բնության հոտը; ծովի ափին տաք ավազի վրա երկար պառկելը; անտառի մեջ հոսող գետի ձայնի վրա ժամերով կենտրոնանալը; ձմռանը երեկոյան ձյան տակ քայլելը... Եթե այս երկու տեսակի հանգիստների միջև հավասարակշռությունը կարողանում եմ պահել, դա ինձ համար լինում է իդեալական հանգիստ  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Ինչ լավ թեմա է, հիշեցնում է, թե ինչ կարելի է անել, որ վաղուց չեմ արել  :Smile:

----------

ivy (12.02.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (11.02.2013), Ուլուանա (11.02.2013)

----------


## Ripsim

> Ես չեմ կարողանա լինել կատարյալ հանգստի մեջ: Իմ միտքը ամեն մի վիճակում ինձ հիշեցնել է տալիս մնացած գործերի, անելիքների մասին, սկսում տարբեր ուղղություններով ծրագրեր կազմել: Ամեն մի վիճակում ես մտածում եմ ավելի լավ վիճակների մասին կամ հետաձգված գործերիս մասին: 
> Հիմա հասկացա, թե երբ կատարյալ հանգստի մեջ կլինեի. երբ ուղեղս անջատվեր:


Ingrid, մի ժամանակահատվածում ես էլ էի հայտնվել ձեր նկարագրած իրավիճակում, ուղեղումս անընդհատ թվեր, կիսատ գործեր, վատ մտքեր էին պտտվում, նույնիսկ գիշերը ուղեղս չէր անջատվում..Ու ինչով էլ զբաղվեի (սպորտ, կինո, պար..), միևնույն է ուղեղս չէր անջատվում։ Այդ ժամանակ ես գտա մի զբաղմունք, որը նորից մտավոր աշխատանք է պահանջում, բայց տարբեր է իմ ամենօրյա աշխատանքից` սկսեցի շախմատ խաղալ։ Կարծում եմ, եթե կարողանաք գտնել այնպիսի հոբբի, որը կրկին մտավոր աշխատանք է պահանջում, բայց տարբեր է ձեր ամենօրյա աշխատանքից, դա կօգնի ձեզ շեղվել...Իսկ հաջորդ քայլով արդեն ավելի հեշտ կլինի անջատվել։)

----------

Hayk Avetisyan (13.02.2013), Ingrid (11.02.2013)

----------


## Անուշ հոգեբան

Կարծում  եմ  ոչինչ  իդելական  չի  կարող  լինել ,   բայց   գոնե   մոտ   հնարավոր  է։      մարդու մոտ Հանգիստ  վիճակ  կարող  լինել,երբ   դիտվի   հոգու  և  մարմնի  ներդաշնակություն ,զերծ հատկապես  ներանձնային  կոնֆլիկտներից , մեզքի  զգացումի.....

----------

Ripsim (11.02.2013), Սելավի (14.02.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

Չէի ասի իդեալական, բայց շատ լավ հանգիստ կլիներ մենակ, ծովի ափին, երեկոյան պառկած նայել ալիքներին ու հանգիստ երաժշտություն :Rolleyes: ... կամ էլ Կտրված բոլոր ծանոթներից ու հարազատներից, անծանոթ տեղում, լրիվ անծանոթ ու օտարալեզու մարդկանց մեջ կորելը :LOL:

----------

Ripsim (11.02.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կարծում  եմ  ոչինչ  իդելական  չի  կարող  լինել ,   բայց   գոնե   մոտ   հնարավոր  է։      մարդու մոտ Հանգիստ  վիճակ  կարող  լինել,երբ   դիտվի   հոգու  և  մարմնի  ներդաշնակություն ,զերծ հատկապես  ներանձնային  կոնֆլիկտներից , մեզքի  զգացումի.....


Չգիտեմ՝ ում մոտ ոնց, բայց իմ հանգիստը միշտ էլ իդեալական է: Ու ընդհանրապես, ինձ համար հանգիստը որակական, ոչ թե քանակական երևույթ է, այսինքն՝ կա՛մ կա, կա՛մ չկա, արանքային տարբերակներ չկան:

----------

Ripsim (11.02.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

> Ingrid, մի ժամանակահատվածում ես էլ էի հայտնվել ձեր նկարագրած իրավիճակում, ուղեղումս անընդհատ թվեր, կիսատ գործեր, վատ մտքեր էին պտտվում, նույնիսկ գիշերը ուղեղս չէր անջատվում..Ու ինչով էլ զբաղվեի (սպորտ, կինո, պար..), միևնույն է ուղեղս չէր անջատվում։ Այդ ժամանակ ես գտա մի զբաղմունք, որը նորից մտավոր աշխատանք է պահանջում, բայց տարբեր է իմ ամենօրյա աշխատանքից` սկսեցի շախմատ խաղալ։ Կարծում եմ, եթե կարողանաք գտնել այնպիսի հոբբի, որը կրկին մտավոր աշխատանք է պահանջում, բայց տարբեր է ձեր ամենօրյա աշխատանքից, դա կօգնի ձեզ շեղվել...Իսկ հաջորդ քայլով արդեն ավելի հեշտ կլինի անջատվել։)


Շնորհակալ եմ խորհրդի համար. Ripsim ջան:

----------

Ripsim (11.02.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

ո՜ւխ, էս թեման շատ եմ սիրում.
Իդելական հանգիստ 1.
 ծովափ,իմ դեպքում Սևանի ափ :Tongue: , ժամերով կարելի է պարկել, նայել Սևանին,  լողանալ ու տարբեր ծովափյա խաղեր խաղալ


Իդելական հանգիստ 2.
ֆուտբոլ, այո այո ֆուտբոլ, ոչինչ չի կարող փոխարինել լարված, հետաքրքիր ու հույզերով լի այս խաղին


Իդելական հանգիստ 3.

համարյա ըսենց :Smile: 
կինո նայել. էս ընդհանրապես ձմեռվա իդեալական հանգիստ ա  :Jpit: : Հանգիստ, քո համար նստում/պարկում ես ու վայելում, հա մի կարևոր բան ևս, ձեռիտ տակ պարտադիր պետք ա ունենաս սնիկերս, մարս ու էմենդեմս :Tongue:

----------

Ambrosine (14.02.2013), John (11.02.2013), Sagittarius (11.02.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

Նենց կքնեի մի տասնութ ժամ:

----------

Ambrosine (14.02.2013), Hayk Avetisyan (13.02.2013), Ripsim (12.02.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (12.02.2013), Yevuk (14.02.2013), Արէա (12.02.2013)

----------


## Անուշ հոգեբան

դա իմ  սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն  է      և   որքան  մարդիկ    այնքան     կարծիքներ

----------


## Գալաթեա

> *դա* իմ  սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն  է      և   որքան  մարդիկ    այնքան     կարծիքներ


Ո՞րը  :Huh:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (12.02.2013), Ներսես_AM (12.02.2013)

----------


## Անուշ հոգեբան

գրառումներում իմ   գրառում էլ կա    կարդացեք   պարզ  կլինի    որը

----------


## Գալաթեա

> գրառումներում իմ   գրառում էլ կա    կարդացեք   պարզ  կլինի    որը


Մի քանի այլ գրառումներով էին բաժանված ու չէիք մեջբերել ձեր գրածը, դրա համար չնկատեցի  :Smile:

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

Մարդու համար ամենաանտանելին հանգիստն է, որը չի խանգարվում ո՛չ կրքերով, ո՛չ գործերով, ո՛չ հաճույքներով, ո՛չ զբաղմունքներով: Այդ ժամանակ նա զգում է իր ոչնչությունը, լքվածությունը, անկատարելությունը, կախյալ վիճակը, անզորությունը, դատարկությունը: 
Բլեզ Պասկալ

----------

Mephistopheles (13.02.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Շատ էլ որ Պասկալն ա, մեկ ա բլթցրել ա:

----------

Freeman (15.02.2013), keyboard (13.02.2013), Ripsim (12.02.2013), Sagittarius (12.02.2013), Skeptic (12.02.2013), VisTolog (13.02.2013), Անվերնագիր (12.02.2013), Գալաթեա (12.02.2013), Հայկօ (12.02.2013), Ուլուանա (12.02.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մարդու համար ամենաանտանելին հանգիստն է, որը չի խանգարվում ո՛չ կրքերով, ո՛չ գործերով, ո՛չ հաճույքներով, ո՛չ զբաղմունքներով: Այդ ժամանակ նա զգում է իր *ոչնչությունը, լքվածությունը, անկատարելությունը, կախյալ վիճակը, անզորությունը, դատարկությունը*: 
> Բլեզ Պասկալ


Փաստորեն, ըստ Պասկալի՝ մարդ, օրինակ, քնած ժամանակ ամեն անգամ վերոնշյալ զգացողություններն ա ունենում, հա՞։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (12.02.2013)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Օրինակ.
1. էն որ մի տեղ բնության գրկում խորովածից հետո պառկում ես ծառի ստվերում ու քնում
2. էն որ ծանր աշխ. օրվանից հետո ընկերներիդ հետ միտեղ մի 3 լիտր գարեջուր ես ներս անում ու լռվում
3. էն որ առավոտ արթնանում ես հասկանում ես, որ գործի չես ու էլի քնում ես
4. էն որ ծով ա, ավազ ա, տաք ա ու սենց կիսագիտակից լռված ես արևահարվելու շեմին, բայց ալարում ես նույնիսկ շուռ գալ 
5. էն որ հեծոյով գնում ես աշխարհի ծերը ու հետ ես գալի ու լրիվ ուժասպառ լինելուց հետո դեռ մի 50 կմ էլ քշում ես, թրջվում ես, սառում ես, տաքանում ես

Եսի՞մ տարբերակները շատ են  :Dntknw:

----------

Freeman (15.02.2013), keyboard (13.02.2013), Mephistopheles (13.02.2013), Ripsim (13.02.2013), Sagittarius (13.02.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (13.02.2013), VisTolog (13.02.2013), ԱնԱիդա (13.02.2013), Գալաթեա (12.02.2013), Նաիրուհի (14.02.2013)

----------


## Dayana

Չորս ամիս տանը չլինելուց հետո առավոտ գիշերով գալիս ես տուն, մամայի պատրաստած փախլավայով չայ ես խմում, գնում քո փափուկ անկողնում քնում ես, մեկ էլ մի երկու ժամից արևն ընկնում ա աչքերիդ ու արևի գոյության փաստից զարմացած արթնանում ես ու զգում, որ տանն ես, ու շարունակում ես քնել։

----------

Arpine (14.02.2013), Freeman (15.02.2013), keyboard (13.02.2013), Ripsim (13.02.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (13.02.2013), Valentina (13.02.2013), VisTolog (13.02.2013), Yevuk (14.02.2013), Գալաթեա (13.02.2013), Նաիրուհի (14.02.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles



----------

shatboyov (14.02.2013), VisTolog (13.02.2013), Գալաթեա (13.02.2013), Մինա (06.04.2013)

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

> Փաստորեն, ըստ Պասկալի՝ մարդ, օրինակ, քնած ժամանակ ամեն անգամ վերոնշյալ զգացողություններն ա ունենում, հա՞։


Չգիտեմ Պակալը ոնց կմեկնաբաներ,,, 
բայց ես ասում եմ չէ, որովհետև կյանքի հաճույքներից մեկն էլ քունն ա,,,,

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չորս ամիս տանը չլինելուց հետո առավոտ գիշերով գալիս ես տուն, մամայի պատրաստած փախլավայով չայ ես խմում, գնում քո փափուկ անկողնում քնում ես, մեկ էլ մի երկու ժամից արևն ընկնում ա աչքերիդ *ու արևի գոյության փաստից զարմացած արթնանում ես* ու զգում, որ տանն ես, ու շարունակում ես քնել։


ըհը  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Այ հիմա իդեալական հանգստի վիճակում եմ: Ուրեմն բարձերի վրա պառկել եմ, ադյալներով փաթաթվել, սփոթիֆայը գիտի ինչ նվագի, որ ինձ դուր գա, գիրք եմ կարդում, մեկումեջ ինտերնետ մտնում: Կա՜յֆ: Նե՜նց ա ուղեղս անջատվել:

----------

Arpine (14.02.2013), keyboard (13.02.2013), Նաիրուհի (14.02.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Այ հիմա իդեալական հանգստի վիճակում եմ: Ուրեմն բարձերի վրա պառկել եմ, ադյալներով փաթաթվել, սփոթիֆայը գիտի ինչ նվագի, որ ինձ դուր գա, գիրք եմ կարդում, մեկումեջ ինտերնետ մտնում: Կա՜յֆ: Նե՜նց ա ուղեղս անջատվել:


Այսինքն՝ ամեն դեպքում ինտերնետի առկայությամբ էլ ա հնարավոր իդեալական հանգիստ վայելել :Jpit: ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այսինքն՝ ամեն դեպքում ինտերնետի առկայությամբ էլ ա հնարավոր իդեալական հանգիստ վայելել։


փաստորեն  :Jpit:  իհարկե քաղաքական նյութերը գիտակցաբար իգնոր անելով  :Jpit:

----------


## Սելավի

Իմ  կարծիքով  ամեն  մարդու  համար  իդեալական  հանգիստը  հենց  այն  է,  երբ  ինքը  զբաղվում  է  իր  սիրած  գործով։
Մեկը  սիրում  է  ձուկ  բռնել,  մյուսը   լռության  մեջ  նստել,  երրորդը  ինչ  որ  բան  գրել  կամ  կարդալ, չորորդը  աղմկոտ  քաղաքում   քայլել, հեռուստացույց  նայել, ճանապարհորդել…։
Ամեն  բանն  էլ   կարող  է    մարդուն    հանգստի   վիճակի  բերել,  նայած  ով  ինչ  է  սիրում  անել։
Ես  հիմնականում   ամռանը  հանգստանում  եմ  մեր  հայաթի  ծաղիկները  և գազոնները  խնամելուց,  ջրելուց,  ու  այդ  ընթացքում  լռության  մեջ  լինելուց։ 
Լռությունը,  միայնակությունը, իմ  ամենագերադասելի   հանգստի  վիճակն  է։

----------

Ambrosine (14.02.2013), Ripsim (14.02.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (14.02.2013), Yevuk (14.02.2013), ԱնԱիդա (14.02.2013), Ուլուանա (14.02.2013)

----------


## Yevuk

Իմ իդեալական հանգիստը՝

- Ծովի ափ, ավազ, որ աչքերդ փակում ես ու մարմնիդ վրա զգում ես կիզիչ արևի տաքությունը,
- Ծովի ափ, ավազ, մայրամուտ, թեթև քամի ու աչքերիդ առաջ միայն ծով ու երկինք ա,
- Մի լավ ակումբ, մթություն, բարձ երաժշտություն, ընկերներ, պարեր, պարեր, պարեր…
- Մի 14 ժամ խորը քուն,
- Մենակով լողավազանում լողալ:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (15.02.2013), VisTolog (15.02.2013)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Իմ  կարծիքով  ամեն  մարդու  համար  իդեալական  հանգիստը  հենց  այն  է,  երբ  ինքը  զբաղվում  է  իր  սիրած  գործով։
> Մեկը  սիրում  է  ձուկ  բռնել,  մյուսը   լռության  մեջ  նստել,  երրորդը  ինչ  որ  բան  գրել  կամ  կարդալ, չորորդը  աղմկոտ  քաղաքում   քայլել, հեռուստացույց  նայել, ճանապարհորդել…։


Ես շատ եմ սիրում ճանապարհորդել ու լուսանկարել, բայց դա ինձ չի հանգստացնում: Նույնիսկ հոգնեցնում է: Դա նույնպիսի աշխատանք է, պարզապես ինքդ ես քո բոսսը, վարձատրությունն էլ ոչ թե փողով է, այլ տպավորություններով  :Smile:

----------

Ripsim (14.02.2013), Yevuk (14.02.2013), Բարեկամ (28.04.2013), Ուլուանա (14.02.2013), Սելավի (15.02.2013)

----------


## Valentina

> Իմ  կարծիքով  ամեն  մարդու  համար  իդեալական  հանգիստը  հենց  այն  է,  երբ  ինքը  զբաղվում  է  իր  սիրած  գործով։
> Մեկը  սիրում  է  ձուկ  բռնել,  մյուսը   լռության  մեջ  նստել,  երրորդը  ինչ  որ  բան  գրել  կամ  կարդալ, չորորդը  աղմկոտ  քաղաքում   քայլել, հեռուստացույց  նայել, ճանապարհորդել…։
> Ամեն  բանն  էլ   կարող  է    մարդուն    հանգստի   վիճակի  բերել,  նայած  ով  ինչ  է  սիրում  անել։
> Ես  հիմնականում   ամռանը  հանգստանում  եմ  մեր  հայաթի  ծաղիկները  և գազոնները  խնամելուց,  ջրելուց,  ու  այդ  ընթացքում  լռության  մեջ  լինելուց։ 
> Լռությունը,  միայնակությունը, իմ  ամենագերադասելի   հանգստի  վիճակն  է։





> Ես շատ եմ սիրում ճանապարհորդել ու լուսանկարել, բայց դա ինձ չի հանգստացնում: Նույնիսկ հոգնեցնում է: Դա նույնպիսի աշխատանք է, պարզապես ինքդ ես քո բոսսը, վարձատրությունն էլ ոչ թե փողով է, այլ տպավորություններով


Սենց որ նայենք, իդեալական հանգիստ չկա, կա հարաբերական հանգիստ: Բայց դե ասել. "Ինչպե՞ս եք պատկերացնում ձեր հարաբերական հանգստի վիճակը", մի տեսակ չի հնչում:

----------

Սելավի (15.02.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

իդեալական հանգիստն էն ա, որ դրա կարիքը չի լինում  :Pardon:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Իդեալական հանգիստն ինձ համար, երբ գիտեմ, որ երեխաներս ապահով ձեռքերում են, իսկ ես ու ամուսինս  ծանոթներից ու հեռախոսազանգերից հեռու ինչ-որ մի ծովափում պարզապես չենք մտածում առօրյա հոգսերի մասին ու վայելում ենք ծովային հանգիստը։

----------

Ripsim (14.02.2013), Yevuk (06.04.2013), Աթեիստ (15.02.2013)

----------


## Սելավի

> Սենց որ նայենք, իդեալական հանգիստ չկա, կա հարաբերական հանգիստ: Բայց դե ասել. "Ինչպե՞ս եք պատկերացնում ձեր հարաբերական հանգստի վիճակը", մի տեսակ չի հնչում:


Valentina  ջան,  պարզապես  մարդիկ  ուշադրություն  չեն  դարձնում,  որ  երբ իրենք  իրենց  սիրած  բանով  են  զբաղվում,  իրոք     լիարժեք  հանգստանում  են:
Նշանակություն  չունի  որ  նրանք   կարող  են  ֆիզիկապես  հոգնել  այդ  ընթացքում:  Մարդը  հիմնականում    հոգեպես  հանգստանալուց    է   հաճույք  ստանում,  իսկ  երբ  մարդը  տրվում  է    իր  սիրած  զբաղմունքին,  նա  հոգեպես  հանգստանում  է:
Իսկ  դրանք  ինչպես  ասեցի  արդեն  բազմազան  են: Պատկերացրու  մարդը  կարող  է  օրվա  մեջ  տասը  ժամ  աշխատել,  դրանից  հետո  ընդհամենը  մի  որոշ  ժամանակ    տրվել  իր  սիրած  զբաղմունքին՝ թերթ  կարդալ,  հողամասում  աշխատել,  ընկերների  հետ  գարեջուր  խմել...  Նա  արդեն  լարժեք  հանգստանում   է:  Սակայն  մեծամասնության  մեջ  տարածված  է  այն  կարծիքը,  որ  կատարյալ  հանգիստի  մարդը    կարող  է   տրվել միայն   տարվա  մի  որոշ  ժամանակահատվածում, այն  է՝  իրենց  արձակուրդների  ժամանակ:   

Սա  իմ  կարծիքն  է,  և  ես  չեմ  պնդում  որ  սա  ճիշտ  է բոլորի  համար,  հակառակը,  համարում  եմ  որ  բոլորի  կարծիքներն  էլ  ճիշտ  են,  հենց  իրենց  պարագայում:

----------

erexa (15.02.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էկեք սիրած գործի պահով ես էլ չհամաձայնեմ էլի: Իմ կարծիքով, մարդու աշխատանքը հենց պետք ա սիրած գործ լինի: Այսինքն, եթե իրա սիրած գործը ճաշ սարքելն ա, ինքը պիտի խոհարար լինի: Եթե նկարելն ա, պետք ա նկարիչ լինի: Ու տենց շարունակ: Բայց հանգիստը, կարծում եմ, այ էդ սիրած գործից պիտի լինի, որովհետև աշխատանքի ընթացքում, ինչքան էլ հաճելի լինի, մենք շատ ենք հոգնում: Հանգստի ամբողջ իմաստը սովորական առօրյայից կտրվելն ա՝ լինի դա մնալով նույն աշխարհագրական դիրքում ու զբաղվելով ուրիշ բանով, թե ինչ-որ մի տեղ գնալով (ու դա կարա լինի մի քանի մետրից մինչև հազարավոր կիլոմետրեր):

----------

Cassiopeia (15.02.2013), Yevuk (06.04.2013), Ուլուանա (15.02.2013)

----------


## Սելավի

Մի  գուցէ  այդ  հանատեքստում  գործ  բառը  պիտի  չօկտագործեի։  Գործ  ասելով  ես  ոչ  թե  ինիկատի   եմ  ունեցել   մեր    հիմնական  աշխատանքը,  որով  գումար  ենք  վաստակում,  այլ  այն  աշխատանքը,  զբաղմունքը,  որով  սիրում  ենք   զբաղվել  մեր  հիմնական  գործից  հետո,  այ  դա  է  հանգստացնում  մարդուն։
Դա  կարող  է  լինել  նաև  ֆիզիկական  աշխատանք,  միևնույնն  է,  հենց  դա  է  հանգստացնում  մարդուն։

----------

erexa (15.02.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (15.02.2013), ԱնԱիդա (15.02.2013)

----------


## Մինա

Անխոս թողնում եմ երևակայությունս փոթորկվի:
Մանրամասնությունների մեջ չընկնեմ`կխորտակվեմ:
Սրանից եմ ուզում,գրողը տանի: :IMG Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (06.04.2013), keyboard (06.04.2013), Sagittarius (06.04.2013), Աթեիստ (06.04.2013), Անվերնագիր (06.04.2013), Արէա (06.04.2013), Հայկօ (06.04.2013), Մարկիզ (06.04.2013), Ուլուանա (06.04.2013), Տրիբուն (06.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

Մին, լավ էլի  :Jpit:

----------


## Մինա

> Մին, լավ էլի




Պահ,թե չէ դու չէիր ուզի հա՞ էս խաղալիքից`համ շնորքով,համ սիրուն: :Cool:

----------


## ivy

> Պահ,թե չէ դու չէիր ուզի հա՞ էս խաղալիքից`համ շնորքով,համ սիրուն:


Իսկականից չէի ուզի, ազնիվ խոսք  :Jpit:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (06.04.2013)

----------


## Մինա

> Իսկականից չէի ուզի, ազնիվ խոսք



Կմեծանաս,կուզես,դեռ փոքր ու խակ ես: :LOL:

----------

ivy (06.04.2013), keyboard (06.04.2013), One_Way_Ticket (07.04.2013), Sagittarius (06.04.2013), Աթեիստ (06.04.2013), Անվերնագիր (06.04.2013), Արէա (06.04.2013), Հայկօ (06.04.2013), Մարկիզ (06.04.2013), Ուլուանա (06.04.2013), Տրիբուն (06.04.2013)

----------


## Արէա

Դրանից դաժը ես կուզեի:

----------

keyboard (06.04.2013), Աթեիստ (06.04.2013), Անվերնագիր (06.04.2013), Գալաթեա (06.04.2013), Հայկօ (06.04.2013), Մարկիզ (06.04.2013), Մինա (06.04.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

դե որ տենց անկեղծացաք, բա մի հատ ավտո չունենայի՞, լվար՝

----------

ivy (06.04.2013), keyboard (06.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (06.04.2013), Անվերնագիր (06.04.2013), Արէա (06.04.2013), Մարկիզ (06.04.2013), Մինա (06.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Մին, հատկապես վերջին նկարի գործունեությունն ու մանավանդ դիրքն ամեն ինչ արժի  :Love:   :Blush:

----------

keyboard (06.04.2013), Աթեիստ (06.04.2013), Անվերնագիր (06.04.2013), Արէա (06.04.2013), Մարկիզ (06.04.2013), Մինա (06.04.2013), Տրիբուն (06.04.2013)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> դե որ տենց անկեղծացաք, բա մի հատ ավտո չունենայի՞, լվար՝


Սրա լվացած ավտոն ի՞նչ պետք ա լինի…  :Jpit: 

Բայց էդ խոտերի վրա տեղում մի հատ արագ-արագ, տեմպի մեջ իդեալական հանգստի համար իդեալական տարբերակ կլիներ, եթե մազերը շեկ չլինեին…  :Jpit:

----------

keyboard (06.04.2013), Արէա (06.04.2013), Մինա (06.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

Էս Արէան որ չի սկսում «ոչ նորմատիվ» գրառումներին լայք տալ, ուղեղս կախում ա  :LOL:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (06.04.2013), Արէա (06.04.2013), Գալաթեա (06.04.2013), Հայկօ (06.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Էս Արէան որ չի սկսում «ոչ նորմատիվ» գրառումներին լայք տալ, ուղեղս կախում ա


Իսկ ես ափալ-թափալ վարկանիշ եմ տալիս  :LOL:

----------

ivy (06.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (06.04.2013), Անվերնագիր (06.04.2013), Արէա (06.04.2013), Հայկօ (06.04.2013), Մինա (06.04.2013), Տրիբուն (06.04.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Էս Արէան որ չի սկսում «ոչ նորմատիվ» գրառումներին լայք տալ, ուղեղս կախում ա


Բան չեք հասկանում տղեքից, էլի  :Tongue:

----------

ivy (06.04.2013), keyboard (06.04.2013), Moonwalker (06.04.2013), Sagittarius (06.04.2013), Անվերնագիր (06.04.2013), Արէա (06.04.2013), Գալաթեա (06.04.2013), Մինա (06.04.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Անխոս թողնում եմ երևակայությունս փոթորկվի:
> Մանրամասնությունների մեջ չընկնեմ`կխորտակվեմ:
> Սրանից եմ ուզում,գրողը տանի:


Մինա ջան, սրանից դաժե ես եմ ուզում:

----------

Alphaone (06.04.2013), keyboard (06.04.2013), Ձայնալար (06.04.2013), Մինա (06.04.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դրանից դաժը ես կուզեի:


վայ, հորս արև չէի տեսել  :Jpit: ))))

----------

Alphaone (06.04.2013), Moonwalker (06.04.2013), Sagittarius (06.04.2013), Արէա (06.04.2013), Գալաթեա (06.04.2013), Մինա (06.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Իդեալական հանգիստ՝ փայտե արկղ, առնվազն մեկ մետր խորություն, քնե՜լ մի քանի հարյուրամյակ  :Smile:

----------

keyboard (06.04.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> դե որ տենց անկեղծացաք, բա մի հատ ավտո չունենայի՞, լվար՝


Սրանից որ լինի էլ ավտոն ի՞նչ ես անում: Հենա կքշես էլի քահլա  ձիու պես:

----------

keyboard (06.04.2013), Անվերնագիր (06.04.2013), Մինա (06.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ա՜, նոր տեսա Մինայի ուզած խաղալիքի մեջքին խրած բանալին  :LOL: ։ Փաստորեն, ամբողջ գաղտնիքը դրանում էր։ Թե չէ մի տեսակ մարդու հավատը չի գալիս, որ առանց լարելու դա հնարավոր ա  :Jpit: ։
Ես էլ դեմ չէի լինի տենց հանգստին, հատկապես առաջին ու վերջին նկարների գործողություններով։

----------

Alphaone (06.04.2013), keyboard (06.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (06.04.2013), Գալաթեա (06.04.2013), Մինա (06.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ա՜, նոր տեսա Մինայի ուզած խաղալիքի մեջքին խրած բանալին ։ Փաստորեն, ամբողջ գաղտնիքը դրանում էր։ Թե չէ մի տեսակ մարդու հավատը չի գալիս, որ առանց լարելու դա հնարավոր ա ։
> Ես էլ դեմ չէի լինի տենց հանգստին, հատկապես առաջին ու վերջին նկարների գործողություններով։


Վայ, բանալին ես էլ չէի տեսել:
Ինչ էլ հարմարն ա  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (06.04.2013), Մինա (06.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

Ես էլ չէի տեսել բանալին  :LOL:  
Ըհն, Անուկն էլ բռնեց էդ ճամփան... Վերջը ստեղին ամենախակը ես դուրս եկա: Խայտառակություն...
Չնայած ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ, էն ավտո լվացող կյաժոյից ես էլ կուզեի, հիմա թող ավտո չլվանա, աման լվանա, հեչ վատ չէր նայվի իմ խոհանոցում  :Jpit:

----------

keyboard (06.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (06.04.2013), Գալաթեա (06.04.2013), Մինա (06.04.2013), Տրիբուն (06.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Խոխմ ա բայց, էդ նկարների թեման հենց բանալին ա, իսկ մենք չէինք տեսել... տենց ա, ինչ ուզում, էն էլ տեսնում ենք: 
Ավելի ճիշտ՝ ինչը պետք չի՝ չենք տեսնում:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (06.04.2013), Մինա (06.04.2013), Տրիբուն (06.04.2013)

----------


## Արէա

Բա դուք ի՞նչ էիք մտածում իմ մասին, այ խուժաններ: Ես տենց ռոբոտ էի ընդամենը ուզում:

----------

Հայկօ (06.04.2013), Մինա (06.04.2013), Ուլուանա (06.04.2013), Տրիբուն (06.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Բա դուք ի՞նչ էիք մտածում իմ մասին, այ խուժաններ: Ես տենց ռոբոտ էի ընդամենը ուզում:


Էլ մի, արդեն ասել ես, ֆսյո  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (06.04.2013), ivy (06.04.2013), keyboard (06.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (06.04.2013), Արէա (06.04.2013), Մինա (06.04.2013), Տրիբուն (06.04.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Խոխմ ա բայց, էդ նկարների թեման հենց բանալին ա, իսկ մենք չէինք տեսել... տենց ա, ինչ ուզում, էն էլ տեսնում ենք: 
> Ավելի ճիշտ՝ ինչը պետք չի՝ չենք տեսնում:


Ինձ թվում ա՝ էդ բանալու պահը բառախաղի համար ա  :Wink: 
Արևմուտքում տարածված ա "toyboy" բառը, որով սենց ջահել, կուկլա տղերքի են բնորոշում, ովքեր հասուն կանանց ձեռքի խաղալիքն են դառնում. նրանց ամեն ուզածն անում:
Օրինակ՝ Մադոննան ա ժամանակ առ ժամանակ տենց «խաղալիք տղաներ» ունենում՝ իրենից երկու անգամ ջահել, սաղ մկանները՝ ճիշտ տեղերում:

Էս նկարում մեջքի բանալին հենց էդ ա վկայում, որ ինքը "toyboy" ա  :Smile:

----------

keyboard (06.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (06.04.2013), Մինա (06.04.2013), Ուլուանա (06.04.2013), Տրիբուն (06.04.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Խոխմ ա բայց, էդ նկարների թեման հենց բանալին ա, իսկ մենք չէինք տեսել... տենց ա, ինչ ուզում, էն էլ տեսնում ենք: 
> Ավելի ճիշտ՝ ինչը պետք չի՝ չենք տեսնում:


Ախր մկաններն էնքան են աչք ծակում, որ դրանց ֆոնին նույնիսկ էդ եքա բանալին չի երևում  :LOL: ։ Հա, ամբողջ իմաստը հենց բանալին ա, որ գործ անի, թե չէ դրա մուսկուլներն ինձ հազար տարի պետք չեն  :LOL: ։ Նայում ես ու մտածում, որ վերջապես տղամարդու ճոխ մկանները մի կարգին գործի են ծառայում  :LOL: ։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (06.04.2013), Մինա (06.04.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ....: սաղ մկանները՝ ճիշտ տեղերում: )


Մի հատ մկանները հատ-հատ ....

----------

keyboard (06.04.2013), Արէա (06.04.2013), Մինա (06.04.2013)

----------


## keyboard

Եթե էդ լարովի տղեն մասաժ էլ ա անում, ես էլ եմ ոզում  :Tongue: 


Խուժան-մուժան բաներ չմտածեք  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (06.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (06.04.2013), Մինա (06.04.2013)

----------


## Մինա

> Ես էլ չէի տեսել բանալին  
> Ըհն, Անուկն էլ բռնեց էդ ճամփան... Վերջը ստեղին ամենախակը ես դուրս եկա: Խայտառակություն...
> Չնայած ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ, էն ավտո լվացող կյաժոյից ես էլ կուզեի, հիմա թող ավտո չլվանա, աման լվանա, հեչ վատ չէր նայվի իմ խոհանոցում


Ըհն,ivy-ն կամանց կամանց համոզվում ա... :Hands Up:

----------


## Մինա

> Բա դուք ի՞նչ էիք մտածում իմ մասին, այ խուժաններ: Ես տենց ռոբոտ էի ընդամենը ուզում:


Արէա, :Love: !!!

----------

Արէա (06.04.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Ինձ համար հանգիստ ասվածը են շրջանն է, երբ քննություն չեմ ունենում, ու կարող եմ հանգիստ խղճով գնալ գրադարան (ոչ քննության համար), վերցնել մի լավ գիրք և գիրք-ընկերոջ հետ վայելել ազատ ժամանակս...

----------


## Մինա

> Խոխմ ա բայց, էդ նկարների թեման հենց բանալին ա, իսկ մենք չէինք տեսել... տենց ա, ինչ ուզում, էն էլ տեսնում ենք: 
> Ավելի ճիշտ՝ ինչը պետք չի՝ չենք տեսնում:


Մեկը մյուսին չի խանգարում ,Լիլ ջան: :Sulel: 
Չնայած ասում են ,երկու երնեկ մի տեղ չի լինում:

----------

keyboard (06.04.2013), Արէա (06.04.2013), Գալաթեա (06.04.2013)

----------


## Two-Face

Կոմպի մոտ ստելը, խաղեր խաղալն ու կինո նայելը:  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (06.04.2013)

----------


## Skeptic

Կոմպի մոտ ստելը լավ չի, կարող ա "աչոտ" ուզի  :Goxakan: 





Իմ համար հիմիկվա դրությամբ լավագույն հանգիստը շարային ստուգատեսի չմասնակցելն ա, ինչը էսօր հաջողվեց  :Zagar:

----------

Freeman (06.04.2013), keyboard (06.04.2013), Moonwalker (06.04.2013), Two-Face (06.04.2013), Անվերնագիր (06.04.2013), Արէա (06.04.2013), Հայկօ (06.04.2013), Մինա (06.04.2013), Շինարար (06.04.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Քնելը

----------

Alphaone (06.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Քնելը


Ես էլ եմ դրա պես մի բան պատկերացնում  :LOL:

----------

Վոլտերա (06.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Մեկը մյուսին չի խանգարում ,Լիլ ջան:
> Չնայած ասում են ,երկու երնեկ մի տեղ չի լինում:


Դե ինձ որ էդ բանալին հեչ չի խանգարի... ոչ գործածելի վայրում ա  :LOL: 
Շատ-շատ չի կարենալու վերևի շոր հագնի, բայց դե ավելի լավ:

----------

Alphaone (06.04.2013), Անվերնագիր (06.04.2013), Արէա (06.04.2013), Մինա (06.04.2013)

----------


## Katka

Սաունա...  :Love:

----------

keyboard (07.04.2013)

----------


## My World My Space

Բնութայան գիրկը՝ աղմկոտ կամպանյայով, տասնյակ մարդկանց քնելու, ուտելու, լավ ժամանակ անցկացնելու ու անվտանգ լինելու հոգսերով ճզմված... թե չէ՝ հանգստյան տո՛ւն, հյուրանո՛ց... 365 օր նույնը չի՞՝ սեղան, աթոռ, մահճակալ....

----------

Lílium (15.12.2013), Stranger_Friend (06.04.2013), Մինա (07.04.2013)

----------

